# Options for a newly graduated?



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone I will soon complete my master's equivalent degree(uk) in accounting and finance in abkut 6 months, while I'm already searching for jobs in my home country and will hopefuly get one soon but I want to ask that after I complete this degree what(if any) option do I have to work in germany ? And what are chances of successfully obtaining that visa if I have got like 1 year work experince or may be 2 years? About this degree I know it is recognized at masters level in the U.K , so I assume same will be the case in Germany? I am currently in Pakistan btw, 

P.S
I have taken IELTS test and scored overall 8 bands, and I can speak some basic level french aswell (self taught), I'm pretty sure I can learn basic german aswell in a relatively short amount of time (if that would help)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone I will soon complete my master's equivalent degree(uk) in accounting and finance in abkut 6 months, while I'm already searching for jobs in my home country and will hopefuly get one soon but I want to ask that after I complete this degree what(if any) option do I have to work in germany ? And what are chances of successfully obtaining that visa if I have got like 1 year work experince or may be 2 years? About this degree I know it is recognized at masters level in the U.K , so I assume same will be the case in Germany? I am currently in Pakistan btw,
> 
> P.S
> I have taken IELTS test and scored overall 8 bands, and I can speak some basic level french aswell (self taught), I'm pretty sure I can learn basic german aswell in a relatively short amount of time (if that would help)


Equivalent?

Are we talking about ACCA?

If so, I don't see much of a chance.

ACCA is not well-known or useful (tax laws etc. are different from UK) in Germany. It is very hard to be sponsored out of Pakistan/to sponsor somebody from Pakistan and accounting and finance is a popular field for Germans to go into, so it's not exactly a shortage occupation.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think your chances are very low. You could apply for a job seekers visa but I doubt without work experience and not speaking German it would be very difficult to find something.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

James3214 said:


> I think your chances are very low. You could apply for a job seekers visa but I doubt without work experience and not speaking German it would be very difficult to find something.


Thanks for your reply. Well as I said I'll take 1 to 2 years experience and learning a some german is not a problem, but how likely is it to be granted a job seekers visa?


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

ALKB said:


> Equivalent?
> 
> Are we talking about ACCA?
> 
> ...


Thanks. So do you recommend doing another certification in the meantime? I have an american certification CMA in mind?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

terry3218 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Well as I said I'll take 1 to 2 years experience and learning a some german is not a problem, but how likely is it to be granted a job seekers visa?


Well, judging from some of other threads about those who have applied (in some cases with skills and experience and basic German) I would say virtually none at all. Getting the visa is one step but actually getting a job whilst here is even harder and unfortunately, we haven't heard of many success stories. That's not to say it can't be done, but with sufficient job experience and the correct approach, motivation to learn German and a bit of persistence, you might be one of the lucky few.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

terry3218 said:


> Thanks. So do you recommend doing another certification in the meantime? I have an american certification CMA in mind?


So you want to add an American qualification to a UK qualification to get a job in Germany working with laws and rules that neither qualification is likely to cover?

How about trying to be sponsored in the US or UK then?

If you are desperate to go to Germany, I would recommend looking into a German qualification. This would also give you a work permit after completion and can lead to settlement if you meet all the requirements.

First step would be to learn German, though.

The German Embassy in Islamabad does not even have any information on the jobseeker visa on their web site and as I said, it is very difficult to get a work visa from Pakistan.


----------



## shahs0126_ (Feb 11, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone I will soon complete my master's equivalent degree(uk) in accounting and finance in abkut 6 months, while I'm already searching for jobs in my home country and will hopefuly get one soon but I want to ask that after I complete this degree what(if any) option do I have to work in germany ? And what are chances of successfully obtaining that visa if I have got like 1 year work experince or may be 2 years? About this degree I know it is recognized at masters level in the U.K , so I assume same will be the case in Germany? I am currently in Pakistan btw,
> 
> P.S
> I have taken IELTS test and scored overall 8 bands, and I can speak some basic level french aswell (self taught), I'm pretty sure I can learn basic german aswell in a relatively short amount of time (if that would help)


yes it will be same. have u opted for any uni in germany/uk yet?


----------

